# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Terceiro Mundo de Kereato

## Brendo

Kereato is my personal project, and it is constituted by sixteen continents, called "Worlds". These Worlds can be puzzled together to form the complete Kereato's map.

This project's name is roughly translated is "Andorian Empire: Salestér's War", which occurs between 5.572 and 5.573. 
To create that map, twelwe A4 size maps are rearranged to compose the major image.

Along the years, I've been posting maps of Kereato, specially of First, Second and Third Worlds. Now I'm working in Seventh, Eight and Tenth worlds. 

Technique: first hand-drawn, then i finished it in Photoshop.

----------


## Arimel

I really like your border! Your interiors are also really detailed, although I admit there are points where this gets a little confusing. Still, a really great map!

----------


## MistyBeee

Hehe, another crazy map by Brendo ! So many incredible tiny details to find ! 
^^

----------


## Kellerica

Damn, that is a lot of detail. It must've taken you ages.

----------


## ThomasR

That's a busy map but one can feel the love of maps radiating from it. Beautiful work !

----------


## jshoer

I love it! Really stylish.

----------


## Dimension Door

Wow! Alle the tiny details are amazing. It really has that old classic feel.

----------


## Bretton

I really like how much you achieve while using so little resources, almost just black and lining. And the amount of detail is fascinating!
The only thing I may dare to point out is the lettering; it does not fit to me with the rest of the map. Anyway, a fine piece of cartography to me. Great job!

----------


## Ilanthar

Great map! As usual, there's a lot to explore  :Smile: .

----------

